# Help!!!!



## Brokanics671 (Nov 12, 2012)

So my 2001 nissan altima wont start... There is no spark at the distributor. The rotor looks good, and nothing looks corroded. But it wont spark. It happened last week then after letting it sit for a couple days it started. I tried to start it in the morning and it just cranked over later in the day i tried again and it started... Well its down again and i have no idea what would cause it to start just fine all day and i park it for 5 mins and it wont start now... Can i anyone help? Oh btw the starter is brand new, plugs and wires are still ok, everying is plugged in... Its a 4 banger with an automatic trans... And the ac is still super ice cold haha


----------

